# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Dossier norme c:/utilisateurs/user/AppData/Local/Temp

## stigmate101

Bonjour,

Je trouve que le dossier suivant a tendance  grossir dmesurment.

Vista c:/utilisateurs/user/AppData/Local/Temp

Peut-on le vider sans risque ?

Merci davance

----------


## smyley

c'est le dossier temporaire utilis par un peut toutes les applications pour mettre un peut n'importe quoi de temps en temps dedans.
Il y a un moyen propre pour rduire sa taille :
Ordinateur > Click droit sur le disque C: > Proprits > Nettoyage de disque
Cet outil se charge de reprer tous les fichiers temporaires que tu peut supprimer sans risque et  ta demande les supprimera pour toi.

----------


## stigmate101

Merci de ta rponse, c'est ce que j'avais dj fait.
Mais je me posais la question de savoir si je pouvais aller plus loin.
Dja, plus de 20 Go de rcupr par l'action que tu as dcrite.
C'est impresionnat  :8O:

----------


## smyley

Il fait quelle taille maintenant ton dossier temp ?
(s'il est encore trop gros tu peut aller  la main en virant ce qui ne semble pas important ... mais bon, mme si c'est le dossier temp, j'aime pas supprimer sans savoir ce que je supprime  ::?: )

----------


## moumine

Utlilise CCleaner.
C'est magique.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## AlexRedVerseau

Bonjour  Tous  :;): 

60 000 fichiers crs en qqles minutes pour ~5 Go dans AppData/Local/Temp !
Mme pas le temps de les supprimer que d'autres s'ajoutent et bloquent la procdure de suppression... il faut le faire petit  petit...

Mais d'o a vient ? je cherche ce que j'ai pu faire pour dclencher a...

Et CCleanUp ne les suppriment pas directement...mais pe aprs un redmarrage... :p

----------


## tes49

Salut




> Bonjour  Tous 
> 
> 60 000 fichiers crs en qqles minutes pour ~5 Go dans AppData/Local/Temp !
> Mme pas le temps de les supprimer que d'autres s'ajoutent et bloquent la procdure de suppression... il faut le faire petit  petit...
> 
> Mais d'o a vient ? je cherche ce que j'ai pu faire pour dclencher a...
> 
> Et CCleanUp ne les suppriment pas directement...mais pe aprs un redmarrage... :p


Et tu as ferm toutes les applications, avant de les supprimer ? Car si de nouveaux fichiers s'ajoutent, c'est qu'il y a une application qui tourne...

Actuellement dans ce dossier "temp" et avec pc dmarr depuis prs de 2 heures, j'ai seulement 3 ko pour 2 fichiers... Et sans nettoyage.

----------


## AlexRedVerseau

J'ai supprim une ancienne version d'un prog clbre de rcupration des vidos internet.
En redmarrant tout s'efface...je suis mme remont  17Go de libre sur C: (de 0  17go :p)
Maintenant a s'est stabilis et se remplit principalement d'images de ma navigation internet.

A plus  ::):

----------

